# tranzformed bike club



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

started a club in san bernardino california call tranzformed bike club if any one wants in or to start another chapter


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Now thats funny


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

any pics of the bikes?


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

whats so funny


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 15 2007, 11:05 PM~9462398
> *any pics of the bikes?
> *


Sorry for his english...What he ment was Pic's or it didn't happin


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Do you guys have a plaque yet? How many members do you guys have? What are the rules for joining your club?


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

just got start on here cant add pic will have some up soon


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 15 2007, 11:12 PM~9462433
> *Do you guys have a plaque yet? How many members do you guys have? What are the rules for joining your club?
> *


Wacth out for this guy.......he's a shit talker :|


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

no plaque but i have some one doing the shorts


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

15 member at this time


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

how many members


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 15 2007, 10:16 PM~9462446
> *Wacth out for this guy.......he's a shit talker :|
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 15 2007, 11:19 PM~9462464
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin: :|


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Dec 15 2007, 11:17 PM~9462454
> *no plaque but i have some one doing the shorts
> *


never heard of a club getting shorts done


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

15 members but just started it mostly bicycles only two cars


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

booty shorts maybe


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

pics


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: CHILLY WILLY, *eric ramos*, *juangotti*, lowdhotchkiss
Here come the haters


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

having shirts made not shorts


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 15 2007, 11:27 PM~9462501
> *pics of booty shorts
> *


 :|


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Dec 15 2007, 11:17 PM~9462454
> *no plaque but i have some one doing the shorts
> *


you said shorts before,make up your mind


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

When did you start this club?????????


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

check out my myspace page to see some of the bikes in my bike pic


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

lowdhotchkiss is my myspace


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

whats the link


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 15 2007, 11:30 PM~9462520
> *When did you start this club?????????
> *


 :|


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

started back in june but have not been put in work will be at phoenix arizona for lowriders show in mar 2. 2008 laso san bernardino and vegas if any other show come up hit me up


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

put my email [email protected]


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I only see pics of other peoples bikes. Which ones yours?


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Man the blazers nice..


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

http://www.myspace.com/lowdhotchkiss


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

What happin.....royal fan. kicked you out ??


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

is this one of them?


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

i said in my bike pics the blade bike the dragon ball z bike the black one and the under construction bike also have more but no pics at this time


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

you own dragon ball z???


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Dec 15 2007, 10:53 PM~9462657
> *i said in my bike pics the blade bike the dragon ball z bike the black one and the under construction bike also have more but no pics at this time
> *


I dont see any off those bikes on your myspace page.


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

yea dragon ball z is my bike i got it from one of the other members when i was in royal fantasies car club


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

i own, well its in the paint shop right now ...the cremator


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

one of the members loves that bike but cant say who...i forgot which one


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

hahahaha love the clors bike is mine hahahahaha haahahaha diamond in the ruffffff thee artitsics bc nm chap yo


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

Posted Today, 10:52 PM 
is this one of them?


CHILLY WILLY Posted Today, 10:52 PM 


was talking to a guy who said he would think about starting a chapter out there


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Dec 16 2007, 12:09 AM~9462767
> *Posted Today, 10:52 PM
> is this one of them?
> 
> ...


chapter???


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

Good luck on your club! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: CHILLY WILLY, *socios b.c. prez,[/B] RidinLowBC, 520_low
:|*


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 15 2007, 11:54 PM~9462958
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: CHILLY WILLY, socios b.c. prez,[/B] RidinLowBC, 520_low
> :|
> *


*
:\*


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 16 2007, 12:54 AM~9462958
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: CHILLY WILLY, socios b.c. prez, RidinLowBC, 520_low
> :|
> *


 :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

were you drinking milk in that pic or what were you drinking?


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 16 2007, 01:07 AM~9463023
> *were you drinking milk in that pic or what were you drinking?
> *


Beer :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 16 2007, 12:10 AM~9463033
> *Beer :|
> *


your mom doesnt let you drink beer. It was probably chocolate milk or some shit like that.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:roflmao: :| :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I knew it.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 16 2007, 01:16 AM~9463050
> *I like c- milk...Mmmmm
> *


 :|


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

tinypic.com to upload pics


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 16 2007, 12:23 AM~9463064
> *:|
> *


I really wanted some cerial tonight but I didnt know I ran out of milk. :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

I got your milk......... :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Titty milk or is that from your nipple


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 16 2007, 01:31 AM~9463240
> *Titty milk or is that from your nipple
> *


Thats from your elephant.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 16 2007, 02:33 AM~9463249
> *Thats from your elephant.
> *


 :|


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

they sended messages on myspace to everyone to start a chapter, even to me, but i'm exclusive


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

let me know if you want to start on a plaque design


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

pm sent


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Dec 16 2007, 05:56 AM~9463394
> *they sended messages on myspace to everyone to start a chapter, even to me, but i'm exclusive
> *


CRAZY


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

wtf if you dont like the club keep it to your self i dont talk shit about any one why hate on me   :0


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

no one want to get in the club out other i have seven chapter as of now


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Dec 17 2007, 12:25 AM~9467934
> *no one want to get in the club out other i have seven chapter as of now
> *


Wheres the chapters? Got any pics of the bikes?


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

:werd:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

post pics


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

80fc463.jpg[/IMG


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

so what do you like my bikes


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Dec 17 2007, 07:26 PM~9471349
> *so what do you like my bikes
> *


i think theyre pretty cool


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

cool..i like the Dragon Ball Z!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

who did your bars?


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

:biggrin: :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Dec 17 2007, 03:55 PM~9471193
> *
> 
> 
> ...











LOOK AT THE PLAQUE....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:scrutinize:


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FRISCO KID_@Dec 17 2007, 07:08 PM~9472444
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i was from royal fantasies not any more


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Dec 17 2007, 07:13 PM~9472473
> *i was from royal fantasies not any more
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

IS THIS YOU??





















:roflmao:


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

no i bouught it from his dad peter


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Dec 17 2007, 07:19 PM~9472533
> *no i bouught it from his dad peter
> *


HOW MUCH?


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

me and my son when he was a baby


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

this is my club tranzformed car and bike club


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

is that your plaque design or just some tagg up?


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

that my design see what you can do with it but two ways tranzformed car club and tranzformed bike club


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Dec 17 2007, 07:49 PM~9472774
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like someone tagged it up


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

*wtf*


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Dec 17 2007, 04:26 PM~9471349
> *so what do you like my bikes
> *


Need better pics homie. Those are tiny.


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

why is there a sword on one side and a normal sq twist bar on the other side  
the bikes looks real clean those engravings look clean


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

still got the other sie just fell off that day


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Dec 18 2007, 07:07 AM~9473471
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, do you guys need plaques?


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Dec 18 2007, 05:42 PM~9478942
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass homie nice talking to you let me know homie :biggrin:


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 18 2007, 05:00 PM~9479101
> *bad ass homie nice talking to you let me know homie :biggrin:
> *


ill get back to you on that


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Dec 18 2007, 06:02 PM~9479114
> *ill get back to you on that
> *


yea i tryed calling back lol but it would not let me through :biggrin:


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

blade trike back in 2001-2003


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

team tranzformed coming to a car show near you 2008


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

can i get in


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

hit me up on myspace at www.myspace.com/lowdhotchkiss


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 18 2007, 08:40 PM~9480203
> *can i get in
> *


 :loco:


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

:nono: :guns: :twak:


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

:machinegun: uffin: :guns: :burn:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

:machinegun: :guns: :guns: :buttkick: :buttkick: :twak: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: i win lmfao j/p


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

i did not build this bike


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Dec 18 2007, 09:49 PM~9480736
> *
> 
> 
> ...


who cares it is a nice bike :biggrin: how many cars you gusy have


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

just two but there not super


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Dec 18 2007, 10:17 PM~9480939
> *just two but there not super
> *


what kind?


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

an chevy s10 and a chevy blazer


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

uffin: :wave:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Dec 18 2007, 10:25 PM~9481005
> *an chevy s10 and a chevy blazer
> *


cool :biggrin:


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

will have pics later


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Dec 18 2007, 10:41 PM~9481143
> *will have pics later
> *


cool if you need hydros or parts let me know :biggrin:


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

i got air ride homie


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Dec 18 2007, 09:49 PM~9480736
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i remember when this was in lrb, i still got that issue


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

whats up with lrb they dont do it or what


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Dec 19 2007, 12:46 PM~9484797
> *whats up with lrb they dont do it or what
> *


No they stopped putting it out.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

so there is no lowrider bicycle mag out there any more


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Dec 19 2007, 01:20 PM~9485084
> *so there is no lowrider bicycle mag out there any more
> *


no.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Dec 19 2007, 02:20 PM~9485084
> *so there is no lowrider bicycle mag out there any more
> *


last laff puts out a mag that has alot of bikes in it we was going try to put out a bike mag but no onw would back it thats why LRB went under  

you find out people TALK big lol


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

i thank they went under becouse they would not do sub sk for lowrider bikes but they do for the car mag


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Dec 19 2007, 02:51 PM~9485286
> *i thank they went under becouse they would not do sub sk for lowrider bikes but they do for the car mag
> *


if you look at how many add's was in the first mag's from the last it was not that many and add's is what keeps a mag running and people :biggrin:


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

cool cool


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

welcome to TEAM WICKED :biggrin:


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Dec 19 2007, 06:19 PM~9486809
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: nice


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Dec 19 2007, 06:36 PM~9487561
> *
> 
> 
> ...


did you get a flat tire?


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

no


----------



## abe C. (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Dec 18 2007, 06:01 PM~9479105
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Dec 19 2007, 06:36 PM~9487561
> *
> 
> 
> ...


why you take your wheel off?


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

back when i was from royal fantasies car club they wanted to show off the chrome and gold


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Dec 19 2007, 07:36 PM~9487561
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice blazer how many switches


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

four front back two back sides


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Dec 19 2007, 08:20 PM~9487940
> *four front back two back sides
> *


cool :biggrin:


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Dec 19 2007, 07:24 PM~9487971
> *:thumbsup:
> *


your the man i wish i could be in your club


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

thx


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Dec 19 2007, 09:45 PM~9489128
> * thx
> *


how can i be as cool as you are?


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

yea right your from rollers only the top club out there


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

its ROLLERZ ONLY to you mister
:biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Dec 19 2007, 10:56 PM~9489238
> *yea right your from rollers only the top club out there
> *


if you havent heard

NEXT YEAR B.C and C.C is the top club if the year. you wan to be a part of it tonyo can hook you up with a plaque


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

:worship:my bad ROLLERZ ONLY :worship:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Dec 19 2007, 10:03 PM~9489297
> *:worship:my bad ROLLERZ ONLY  :worship:
> *


thats better my young learner


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

NO I COOL JUST SHOWING SOME LOVE TO THE TOP SOME DAY MY CLUB WILL BE THERE


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 13 2007, 09:36 AM~8781417
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ROLLERZ ONLY SHOULD HAVE EVERY YEAR PLAQUES


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

TEAM TRANZFORMED     
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

dragon ball z bicycle for sale hit my up


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

for sale comes with the desplay


----------



## Rusty193 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rusty193_@Dec 20 2007, 09:37 PM~9497557
> *look at this idiot swinging from yer nut sac!  :uh:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Shorts ? how short ? :biggrin:


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

read on some more


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

its shirt that i had made not short but im thank i going to do some dickies


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

:biggrin: any one want to get in the club


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

whoring by ?


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

:burn:


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

fuck the haters


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Dec 23 2007, 07:37 PM~9517140
> *fuck the haters
> *


X2


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

X2


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Dec 23 2007, 09:09 PM~9517374
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That green bike is so gay


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:|


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 23 2007, 08:17 PM~9517402
> *That green bike is so gay
> *


hater


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Dec 24 2007, 01:09 PM~9517374
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where are these from?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Dec 23 2007, 09:20 PM~9517415
> *hater
> *


opinions make you a hater


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:|


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 16 2007, 12:16 AM~9462446
> *Wacth out for this guy.......he's a shit talker :|
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Dec 23 2007, 09:24 PM~9517447
> *where are these from?
> *


dumpster 991


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 23 2007, 08:26 PM~9517465
> *dumpster 991
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Dec 16 2007, 12:22 AM~9462480
> *never heard of a club getting shorts done
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 23 2007, 09:26 PM~9517462
> *:0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Dec 16 2007, 12:29 AM~9462512
> *having shirts made not  shorts
> *


 :|


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

booty shorts


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:|


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 23 2007, 09:29 PM~9517500
> *I have a pair of booty shorts on right now
> *


 :|


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

:twak:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Dec 17 2007, 11:07 PM~9473471
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :|


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

:| <----------this is the tool smilie...As in what a tool... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Dec 23 2007, 10:20 PM~9517415
> *hater
> *


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :|


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

please leave lil


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 23 2007, 10:36 PM~9517552
> *please leave lil
> *


who that?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Dec 22 2007, 01:01 AM~9506580
> *:biggrin: any one want to get in the club..heres our bikes
> 
> 
> ...


 :|


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 23 2007, 10:37 PM~9517558
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 23 2007, 10:37 PM~9517561
> *:|
> *


 :0 :| :roflmao: :|


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Dec 23 2007, 09:31 PM~9517512
> *i do this on spare time
> 
> 
> ...


 :|


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

its not transformers its tranzformed


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Dec 23 2007, 09:37 PM~9517140
> *fuck the haters
> *


yeah fuck the haters :|


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Dec 23 2007, 10:44 PM~9517601
> *its not transformers its tranzformed
> *


 :|


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Dec 23 2007, 09:44 PM~9517601
> *its not transformers its tranzformed
> 
> 
> ...


 :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

wtf?


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

thats what you got up your ass


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 23 2007, 10:49 PM~9517647
> *wtf?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

how you gonna start a club topic with no members online? who you talking to? your self? seriously?


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 23 2007, 10:51 PM~9517664
> *how you gonna start a club topic with no members online? who you talking to? your self? seriously?
> *


It seems to be a thread for tools... :biggrin: :|


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

chilly willy you got way to many toys


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 23 2007, 09:00 PM~9517725
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

dont play with your food


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

dont play with your food


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

:|


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 23 2007, 09:51 PM~9517664
> *how you gonna start a club topic with no members online? who you talking to? your self? seriously?
> *


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

:burn: :burn: :burn: :burn:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Dec 24 2007, 01:24 PM~9517447
> *where are these from?
> *


well...


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

LuxuriouSMontreaL	Feb 2004	82,190	250

Nothing But Trouble	Jan 2007	3,082	228

supreme	Mar 2005	5,448	91

lowdhotchkiss	Oct 2007	341	76

SEANZILLA	Aug 2006	699	75

socios b.c. prez	Sep 2003	26,608	67

hearse driver	Jan 2006	7,978	66

CHUCKIEBOY63	Jun 2005	4,672	57

TORONTO-JOE-LUX	Jan 2004	14,209	48

abel	Nov 2005	19,274	48


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

wtf is that


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 24 2007, 12:33 AM~9518279
> *LuxuriouSMontreaL	Feb 2004	82,190	250
> 
> Nothing But Trouble	Jan 2007	3,082	228
> ...


da shiznit


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

this lil kid is a joke


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

ok then


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Dec 20 2007, 12:22 AM~9489460
> *TEAM TRANZFORMED
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Team? I thought you wanted to start a club? :|


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

:|


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Dec 23 2007, 11:46 PM~9518354
> *wtf is that
> *


the top 10 post person of the day :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Dec 23 2007, 10:29 PM~9517901
> *i found a pic of me
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :barf:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Nov 19 1905, 11:22 PM~9489460
> *TEAM TRANZFORMED
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :| Look at the date???


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 24 2007, 11:00 AM~9520198
> *:|  Look at the date???
> *


 :0


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

:nono: fuck all the haters :nono:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

dude needs to learn how to quote


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Dec 24 2007, 05:28 PM~9522673
> *:nono: fuck all the haters  :nono:
> *


yeah those damn haters...They hate on you cause you da shiznit... :ugh: :|


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

WHERE OUR PRICES ARE LIKE *ARE* BIKES LOW!!!!

You'll probably say I'm a hater here kid but the correct english word here is spelled *our*, not are...
:|


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 24 2007, 05:52 PM~9523195
> *WHERE OUR PRICES ARE LIKE ARE BIKES LOW!!!!
> 
> You'll probably say I'm a hater here kid but the correct english word here is spelled our, not are...
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 24 2007, 05:52 PM~9523195
> *WHERE OUR PRICES ARE LIKE ARE BIKES LOW!!!!
> 
> You'll probably say I'm a hater here kid but the correct english word here is spelled our, not are...
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

this is lame


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:|


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

are u the guy who was on the cover of lrb


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Dec 30 2007, 12:34 AM~9563276
> *are u the guy who was on the cover of lrb
> *


no, he bought it off that guy.


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Dec 30 2007, 12:59 AM~9563447
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

tool face smilie for a tool thread... :|


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

:|


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

MyHotComments


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

:worship:


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 26 2007, 07:15 PM~9537530
> *this is lame
> *


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

:wave: we are 30 bicycles and 15 car deep :biggrin: 
will be hitting the streets this weekend on the bicyclesriding around san bernardino if any one wonts to come out hit me up


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

how the fuck do you start a club thread with one member online?


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 19 2008, 08:47 PM~9736354
> *how the fuck do you start a club thread with one member online?
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Jan 21 2008, 07:05 PM~9749515
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


so you have more then one member online?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

:yes: hater


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Jan 21 2008, 07:13 PM~9749626
> *:yes: hater
> *


answer my question please


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

:twak: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Jan 18 2008, 01:02 AM~9724583
> *:wave: we are 30 bicycles and 15 car deep  :biggrin:
> will be hitting the streets this weekend on the bicyclesriding around san bernardino if any one wonts to come out hit me up
> *


Right.....Well let see you guys rep at the romans bike show this sat.?????


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

where at we are in san bernardino


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=9606480


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

thanks homie see you there :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Jan 21 2008, 08:13 PM~9749626
> *:yes: hater
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Jan 21 2008, 08:46 PM~9751194
> *:wave:
> *


 :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

whore


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

:biggrin: thx


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Dec 17 2007, 07:49 PM~9472774
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Sep 4 2008, 12:43 AM~11514380
> *
> *


u told me not to long ago the u are from royal fantasies :scrutinize:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

NOT THIS SHIT AGAIN :angry:


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 4 2008, 10:41 AM~11515335
> *NOT THIS SHIT AGAIN :angry:
> *


thats funny i was thinking about this the other day, whatever happened to this joke and then all of the sudden, boom, here it is :|


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

this fool hits me up on myspace :|


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Sep 4 2008, 10:31 AM~11515623
> *thats funny i was thinking about this the other day, whatever happened to this joke and then all of the sudden, boom, here it is  :|
> *


way to go. you fukked us all :angry:


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 4 2008, 11:40 AM~11515726
> *way to go.  you fukked us all :angry:
> *


sorry my bad :biggrin:


----------



## D-Low (Oct 30, 2007)

:dunno: *DRAGONBALL ZZZZ??* :dunno:


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

:guns:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Sep 9 2008, 10:17 AM~11557884
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :|


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

x2


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

:machinegun: :roflmao:


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 4 2008, 09:40 AM~11515720
> *this fool hits me up on myspace :|
> *


he wants to be your home boy lol


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 11 2008, 12:21 AM~11574118
> *he wants to be your home boy lol
> *


or his bf ? :dunno: lol j/k


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Sep 11 2008, 01:28 AM~11574142
> *or his bf ? :dunno: lol j/k
> *


lmfao


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 11 2008, 12:42 AM~11574186
> *lmfao
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:0


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

:twak: :nono:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

LMAO.


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

dogg you dont always got to talk shit


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Your signature is out of date.
If you read this thread I have not said much :|


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 10 2009, 09:14 PM~13848486
> *ttt
> *


 :twak:


----------

